# mk4 2.0 turbo build....finally



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Been piecing things together for about 4 months now and finally have just about everything. After researching for months , I think I'm ready...here goes nothing.

I'll be installing it starting tomorrow (6/9/10) and working on it through the weekend.

The parts:

-Garrett t3 60 trim .60/.48ar internal wastegate 
-2" intercooler piping
-42# injectors
-3" MAF
-C2 software
-turboxs diverter valve
-custom downpipe
-innovative lc1 wideband
-knock off atp exhaust manifold 
-vdo gauges
-ngk plugs
-cxracing intercooler

***UPDATE***- Re-did my valve train and put an autotech 270 cam in, as well as an adjustable cam gear. I lowered the compression with a c2 head spacer so I can up the boost. Things are running well :wave:

Started today but swapping clutches with an ecs stage 1



various bits



and the car its going on


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

You get vag-com or someone who can adapt the new ECU? Or did you get IMMO delete on it?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh yeah I got my ecu in the mail today from Jeff lol

and I found a local that will help out with adapting the ecu.....for $25 of course :sly:


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

chasem407 said:


> .....for $25 of course :sly:


weak!! why cant people just help each other out? good luck with the build.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

tell me about it...

more pics to come, going out to start now


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

your build reminds me of mine last year. parts are close to the same except mine is a mkIII and i have a much smaller turbo. .60/.63 is goin in next this tuesday  good luck! keep us posted


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

sgolf2000 said:


> weak!! why cant people just help each other out? good luck with the build.


Seriously, I could have mailed you mine for a week if you would have covered the cost, couldn't have been more than 5$ lol.


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah lets see more pics! Lol you have to adapt the ecu? I did not do that, I just plugged the new one in and that was it. Maybe thats why it never ran right hah. Anyone is so-cal have a vagcom that is willing to help me in the next couple of weeks? Pm plz. But in the mean time...PICS!!


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

alright guys, like i said, i started today....it was more of ripping things apart and getting a mock up of the intercooler setup.

i dont have many pics from today bc today wasnt the "fun" day, thats tomorrow lol




so all i got to today was taking things apart and installing the injectors and spark plugs. first thing tomorrow Im going to the hydraulics shop to get my oil lines made, then installing the exhaust manifold, turbo, and intercooler setup. on saturday im having a buddy come weld me a downpipe and probably some intercooler parts.

phew, what a day...


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

chasem407 said:


> i dont have many pics from today bc today wasnt the "fun" day, thats tomorrow lol
> .


you are incorrect sir. EVERY day is a fun day when your wrenchin on your ride. unless it explodes...MOAR PICS!!!!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

call me crazy, but I think you're missing part of your turbo :laugh:


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

make sure you leave that plastic wrap in there on the intake, thats at LEAST 500 extra horsepower


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

haha thats just tape lol


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

more pics from todays work!

we got the intercooler setup complete, got the oil lines made and installed, got the new oil pan in...etc


----------



## golftrbo (Dec 11, 2007)

thats a clean ass effin JETTA


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

that intercooler is identical to mine. cant wait to see her done.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

least you could have done is let us see what the girls look like that are watching you wrench on your G Ride


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

vdubbugman53 said:


> least you could have done is let us see what the girls look like that are watching you wrench on your G Ride


i know, what a tease


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

going now to get ready for my welding buddy to get here with the welding stuff to get this downpipe made.

oh and what do i do with all the extra hoses that no long have anything to connect to ?


----------



## 3DGE (Mar 29, 2010)

How much did the parts run you ?
Also what other mods did you have before this install ?

Oh yea and post more pics :thumbup:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

did you do any forged internals or anything like that or are you just planning to run low to mid range boost on the stock stuff? also did you use and type of head gasket spacer or shorter pistons to change the compression?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

chasem407 said:


> going now to get ready for my welding buddy to get here with the welding stuff to get this downpipe made.
> 
> oh and what do i do with all the extra hoses that no long have anything to connect to ?


i dont recall having any extra hoses....they should all still have somewhere to go

only thing is that the vent on top of the valve cover needs to go to a catch can or have a filter stuffed on it


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

you probably talking about vac hoses for the injectors and that heater on the oe intake tube. just route them back or cap em.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

looking good opcorn:


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

no internals work done, just gonna run low boost (7 psi)...for now till i get a boost controller.

i guess ill just cap off all the extra hoses that i find lol.

oh and for those that know, is it a good idea to T-off part of the heater core inlet hose as my water-cooled feed and then as my return to just T-off into the outlet hose from the heater core? sound like a good idea?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

more pics from today!










the biggest pain in the butt today was drilling the holes for all 3 o2 bungs lol


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

dude props! but is it possible you not use the widowmaker and get yourself a good hydraulic jack? I'd like to see the end of this build  Keep it up!:thumbup:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

let me know how it turns out i bought forged internals but am interested to see how the motor holds up... looks like an awesome build though keep up the good work


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks guys, car should be running on monday, i forgot one o2 bung and thats the only setback lol.


----------



## schkyl01 (Jun 9, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## 3DGE (Mar 29, 2010)

Try to get a video once its all done and running :thumbup:

Also is everything else stock other then the Turbo, Clutch, and Exhaust ?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

ill take some videos, it will be all set an ready tomorrow.

yes, the engine internals are completely stock.


hey guys should i run an oil restrictor? i have one but dont know whether or not to put it on...?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

well i started it up today but i guess there are some problems...

i rev when its in neutral but its not showing that its boosting on the gauge.

then i started to see smoke and it looks like its coming from the turbo...

are all these things normal?

what should i do as a warm up period?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

and its got a really rough idle....like its not getting enough fuel maybe.....i started it and the idle evens out but sometimes drops and dies...


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

mine did that too for a while, like a good 10 min of it crappin out before it ran fine. i beleive c2 says to let it idle for like 20 min so it can get trims. i had all sorts of problems with it. the no boost when reving in neuteral is pretty much normal. mine wont really do it untill like 7k rpm. it dosent have enough time to spool up. once you get it on the road youll see it. some smoke is normal off the turbo. looks like u painted the turbine housing? any sort of coating will smoke off. as long as u dont have a cloud coming out of the exhaust. just remember to double check everything.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

what state u live in btw? hell if u were close id come help ya out


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

drracing07 said:


> what state u live in btw? hell if u were close id come help ya out


Im in Florida. I didnt paint the turbo, but there is some gasket maker on the exhaust housing, some maybe thats it, it just makes me think im starving the turbo of oil and destroying the internals.

I would let it idle for 20 mins except it wont last that long before it dies.

Also, what does your start up sound like? mine sounds like death lol


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

yea origionally the first startup sounded like hell. ran rich as donald trump. like 9:1 or 10:1 afr on first startup. smoke everywhere and it kept dying. i tripple checked everything than said hell with it, kept trying to get it to run. 15 min of effin with it and she was able to idle. let her warm up then took it slow. its gonna take a bit to get the fuel trims.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

drracing07 said:


> yea origionally the first startup sounded like hell. ran rich as donald trump. like 9:1 or 10:1 afr on first startup. smoke everywhere and it kept dying. i tripple checked everything than said hell with it, kept trying to get it to run. 15 min of effin with it and she was able to idle. let her warm up then took it slow. its gonna take a bit to get the fuel trims.



yeah man, story of my life. i took her for a run today and at times she wanted to die out but the idle would settle alittle. I smell gas in the exhaust so i guess im running rather rich.

main thing is the smoke i guess from the turbo area that makes me wonder. also i couldnt get it too boost past 4 psi even though its set at 7.

and idk if this has anything to do with it, but my airbag light is now on...


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

If you have one available, do a scan with a vagcom...See if you have an DTCs


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

I know this is from the 1.8t technical forum, but check some of these things. Hope this helps!

* Rough Running At Idle: MAF, Ignition Coil, Spark Plug, VAC Leak, O2 Sensor, TB, CTS
* Missfires under Boost Flashing CEL: Ignition Coils, Spark Plugs
* Running Rich: Boost Leak, MAF, O2 Sensor, Coolant Temp Sensor
* Running Lean: VAC Leak, MAF, O2 Sensor, Fuel Filter
* Low Boost: Limp Mode, MBC, BOV, DV, Boost Leak, N75
* High Boost: MBC Setting, N75, Spark Plugs, Ignition Coils
* Cold Start Problems: MAF, Spark Plugs, Fuel Pump Relay, CTS
* Poor Gas Mileage: MAF, CTS, O2 Sensor, AIT Sensor
* Cat Efficiency Below Threshold: Down pipe, CAT, Rear O2, RACE FUEL
* No Start: Battery - ECU, Fuel Pump Relay, Ground
* Start For 1 Second Stall: Immobilizer
* Overheating: Waterpump, Thermostat, Head Gasket
* Oil in coolant: Oil Cooler, head Gasket, Water Wetter
* Dies While Driving: Timing belt, Boost Leak, MISC
* Shorts To ground CEL: Fuel Pump Relay, Bad Grounds
* Oil in your IC/IC piping: Check your PCV system


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

smoke from turbo area is from all those greasy hands. now check for leaks post maf like i said. also check to make sure you plugs (bkr7e's i hope) are gapped right (.025") from you saying you dont get past 4psi tells me you have a post maf/post turbo leak check all clamps. make sure all evap lines are connected and have proper check valves....and the list goes on....


oh one more thing...did you double o-ring the injectors? (where they insert into the manifold)


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> smoke from turbo area is from all those greasy hands. now check for leaks post maf like i said. also check to make sure you plugs (bkr7e's i hope) are gapped right (.025") from you saying you dont get past 4psi tells me you have a post maf/post turbo leak check all clamps. make sure all evap lines are connected and have proper check valves....and the list goes on....
> 
> 
> oh one more thing...did you double o-ring the injectors? (where they insert into the manifold)


nope, didnt double o-ring...and the plugs im using are NGK R5671A-7...i was told those were fine.

and im now seeing 5 psi when i thought my wastegate spring was set at 7 but who knows, ill check for more leaks.....also i cant hear my DV, maybe its the low psi and the spring might be too hard.

idk if this has to do with it, but my airbag light came on in the midst of this...could it be the used ecu i got?


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

spray carb cleaner all around vacuum connections and the injector seats. if the idle changes when you pray somewhere you found a leak. then pressure test past the maf like q said to find boost leaks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

chasem407 said:


> nope, didnt double o-ring...and the plugs im using are NGK R5671A-7...i was told those were fine.
> 
> and im now seeing 5 psi when i thought my wastegate spring was set at 7 but who knows, ill check for more leaks.....also i cant hear my DV, maybe its the low psi and the spring might be too hard.
> 
> idk if this has to do with it, but my airbag light came on in the midst of this...could it be the used ecu i got?


yea those plugs are great. and you should remove the pintle cap on each injector and put an extra o-ring there instead (they leak fuel/boost otherwise...ask me how i know) and yea if you're using a stock 1.8t dv...it's stupid quiet at low boost. and bigger ones are even quieter. please hook boost tester to turbo inlet and pressurize system. :thumbup:


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> yea those plugs are great. and you should remove the pintle cap on each injector and put an extra o-ring there instead (they leak fuel/boost otherwise...ask me how i know) and yea if you're using a stock 1.8t dv...it's stupid quiet at low boost. and bigger ones are even quieter. please hook boost tester to turbo inlet and pressurize system. :thumbup:


ill try spraying carb cleaner around the injectors and see what happens rather than ripping out the injectors at this point. and yeah ill run a pressure test, although im starting to think there is no leak anymore. the idle has smoothed out and doesnt die anymore and it holds 5 psi. ill install a boost control and see if i can crank up the boost a couple pounds.

i have a turboxs DV and i took all the washers out to make the spring as weak as possible since im running low boost.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

so any luck yet?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

car was running fine 2 days ago, then last night it wouldnt idle right and stay running...idk

i know a boost leak could be to blame, but what about an exhaust leak?


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

chasem407 said:


> car was running fine 2 days ago, then last night it wouldnt idle right and stay running...idk
> 
> i know a boost leak could be to blame, but what about an exhaust leak?


no would have to be one hell of an exhaust leak.......what is your vac reading?
did you get the wideband in?

like i said in the roll call thread check with jeff on the MAF size and if you can use the VR maf or if you need the 2.0 sensor in the VR housing


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

vdubbugman53 said:


> no would have to be one hell of an exhaust leak.......what is your vac reading?
> did you get the wideband in?
> 
> like i said in the roll call thread check with jeff on the MAF size and if you can use the VR maf or if you need the 2.0 sensor in the VR housing


im putting the wideband in tomorrow..kinda dreading it since it looks complicated.

and the 2.0 and vr6 maf sensors are all the same, only the housings are different.

and jeff isnt with c2 anymore...


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

chasem407 said:


> and jeff isnt with c2 anymore...



oh really?
know any details?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

vdubbugman53 said:


> oh really?
> know any details?


not really, talked with him for a bit and i guess my ecu was one of his last.

he sold all his shares and just got out, but iirc he said he will be back...but idk


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

you should be using a vr 3in maf with a 2.0 sensor(if they are the same then thats cool too) are you running a rear o2? i can't remember if that was from this thread. but if not i *believe* you need it for idle, it just is ignored in boost.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

sgolf2000 said:


> you should be using a vr 3in maf with a 2.0 sensor(if they are the same then thats cool too) are you running a rear o2? i can't remember if that was from this thread. but if not i *believe* you need it for idle, it just is ignored in boost.


yeah i have the vr6 maf now so i think im fine. yeah im running a rear o2, i wouldnt be surprised though if both my o2 sensors were fried from all thats been going on and running super rich


----------



## 3DGE (Mar 29, 2010)

Get a vid if you can of how it runs so far and how it looks.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

once i get it running normal i will


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

chasem407 said:


> yeah i have the vr6 maf now so i think im fine. yeah im running a rear o2, i wouldnt be surprised though if both my o2 sensors were fried from all thats been going on and running super rich


The 12v MK4 VR6 MAF sensor and the AEG sensor are IDENTICAL, it's only the size of the housing.

Back in the earlier mk4 days, VR6 guys would go buy the AEG MAF and swap the sensor over if they needed a replacement, it was a lot cheaper than the VR6 MAF... go VW parts pricing, they are geniuses for charging 80$ more for a little extra plastic.

And I just read you said Jeff is gone from C2? That sucks... hopefully he's on somewhere else that deserves his hard work and mad skillz with Motronic software.

Chase, what were the results with your pressure testing? Could you hear anything around the injectors? I think the doubled up O-rings would be a good and cheap thing to try if you haven't already.

Gonna have to rule out all areas of air, fuel and spark to find this hiccup.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah man its driving me nuts, its just not making sense.

when i did my pressure test, i found leaks in the boost pipes but sealed them all. i didnt hear anything from the injector area but then again i didnt have my ear right next to them..

i just dont see why it would run fine for the 2nd day, then the third day it went right back to acting like it was on the 1st day lol.

it just wont idle for the life of itself


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

FIXED IT! everything is fine now, it turned out to be a really dirty throttle body! lol

ill take some videos and keep you updated on how it runs the next couple days.

thanks guys for all the help!


----------



## dragnwagn (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks for the motivation. i have a stage 3 EIP kit, going on my mk4 wagon, from my buddies car. all i need now is the maf, injectors and ecu all from C2. Great build


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

dragnwagn said:


> thanks for the motivation. i have a stage 3 EIP kit, going on my mk4 wagon, from my buddies car. all i need now is the maf, injectors and ecu all from C2. Great build


anythng that has an EIP logo....throw it in the trash lol

make sure you get a DV too....i know those guys put BOVs on their crap\

good call on the fueling switch.....also jeff is no longer with C2 might want to contact him and see what he will be doing as far as tuning....he really is the ish when it comes to tuning a motronic ignition


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

c2 didnt go out of business, jeff just left. im sure there are still some pretty smart guys over there that can handle the load....i hope.

it sucks though bc i have software questions but i dont want to bother jeff with them...


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

chasem407 said:


> c2 didnt go out of business, jeff just left. im sure there are still some pretty smart guys over there that can handle the load....i hope.
> 
> it sucks though bc i have software questions but i dont want to bother jeff with them...



no but jeff was the lone software engineer.....they are still around but if i were building a turbo setup.....id follow jeff


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

true that, i guess we'll see.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

where did you bypass the firewall for the lline running to the boost gauge...im having trouble finding the spot... does someone have a lil diagram lol..... i was thinking of running it together with the shifter cables, but dont want it to kink...:banghead:


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah i had that problem, then i just ran it through where all the electrical wires pass through, look to the top left of the clutch pedal, they run through a rubber thing lol, just grab a screw driver and pop a hole through the rubber. youll see what i mean. you might have to tear at some things but youll get it


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

thanx man... yeah i did see the rubber thing by the clutch pedal... wasnt sure if it led to the engine compartment 
tho... ima give it a try..... and this is what my AEG 8vt looks like so far.... still working on that LRI... and still working on the $ for the vag-com in order to get the car started  .....


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

that red head looks kinda badass rolands


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Rolands76xx said:


> thanx man... yeah i did see the rubber thing by the clutch pedal... wasnt sure if it led to the engine compartment
> tho... ima give it a try..... and this is what my AEG 8vt looks like so far.... still working on that LRI... and still working on the $ for the vag-com in order to get the car started  .....


that looks nice, and promising. im guessing you built the bottom end?


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

chasem407 said:


> that looks nice, and promising. im guessing you built the bottom end?



Yeah its taken me a while tho ...bills + poor = no boost/ fun ..... =/
Have : 9.1 JE pistons , IE rods, ARP main studs and I'm working on another head while I break the bottom end in...oh and sorry if I'm messing up ur thread bro


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Rolands76xx said:


> Yeah its taken me a while tho ...bills + poor = no boost/ fun ..... =/
> Have : 9.1 JE pistons , IE rods, ARP main studs and I'm working on another head while I break the bottom end in...oh and sorry if I'm messing up ur thread bro


nice man, i plan on doing that later on, or if something blows up and i have to 

haha no worries, this thread is coming to an end anyways


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

chasem407 said:


> nice man, i plan on doing that later on, or if something blows up and i have to
> 
> haha no worries, this thread is coming to an end anyways


lol, did you finally get the car running right? do any videos for motivation?.... theres very few videos out there on the AEG turbo :sly:... i noe it would inspire a lot of people


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

its been one of those things ive been meaning to do, ill try and take one right now and post later!


----------



## Juro (Jul 7, 2010)

awesome looking car.Good luck!


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

i demand vids!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

drracing07 said:


> i demand vids!


THIS.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

ha, just got back from a vacation up north. 

i promise to have a video up by the end of this week


----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

Hey Congrats on finding the problem. I am certain my 30sec. stumble is going to give me **** when I put my turbo setup in around mid agust.


Could you go into more detail about exactly what needs to be done on the VAG-COM for the new C2 chip? Did C2 tell you to do this?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

MattySull said:


> Hey Congrats on finding the problem. I am certain my 30sec. stumble is going to give me **** when I put my turbo setup in around mid agust.
> 
> 
> Could you go into more detail about exactly what needs to be done on the VAG-COM for the new C2 chip? Did C2 tell you to do this?


there wasnt a problem with the c2 software or the ecu....? an extremely dirty TB was my problem


----------



## MattySull (May 17, 2006)

chasem407 said:


> there wasnt a problem with the c2 software or the ecu....? an extremely dirty TB was my problem


Sorry that question was meant for this quote below.



chasem407 said:


> Oh yeah I got my ecu in the mail today from Jeff lol
> 
> and I found a local that will help out with *adapting the ecu*.....for $25 of course :sly:



Why do you need to adapt ECU, I thought the Eprom was plug and play.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

MattySull said:


> Sorry that question was meant for this quote below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TB alignment.


----------



## Matthew ink inc (Sep 21, 2009)

runing same garrit as me


----------



## Matthew ink inc (Sep 21, 2009)

try 
C2 42# software for it


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

MattySull said:


> Why do you need to adapt ECU, I thought the Eprom was plug and play.


since the ECU i used wasnt the original one from factory for my car, i had to adapt the ecu via a vag-com. its only needed if its not your original ecu.

And im already using c2 42# software


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Matthew ink inc said:


> runing same garrit as me


nice, its the perfect size turbo, i love it


----------



## Matthew ink inc (Sep 21, 2009)

chasem407 said:


> since the ECU i used wasnt the original one from factory for my car, i had to adapt the ecu via a vag-com. its only needed if its not your original ecu.
> 
> And im already using c2 42# software


good man allready have the software i said!



chasem407 said:


> nice, its the perfect size turbo, i love it


indeed!


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

you sure have been through a lot of cars lol


----------



## Matthew ink inc (Sep 21, 2009)

chasem407 said:


> you sure have been through a lot of cars lol


ya i buy them in **** condition for cheap, make them my projects, fix them, do them up, get bored after theyre all done and sell them lol.


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

Videos!


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

yup they will be uploaded tomorrow! 

keep in mind im only running about 6 psi (i think my internal WG is leaking a bit


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

lost cable.....


----------



## Matthew ink inc (Sep 21, 2009)

chasem407 said:


> yup they will be uploaded tomorrow!
> 
> keep in mind im only running about 6 psi (i think my internal WG is leaking a bit


crank that bish up!


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

any update on the car? 
still running 6psi or have you turned it up? 
I would like to know how the software and A/F ratios are at or above 10psi


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

videos!


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

Videos


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

chasem407 said:


> since the ECU i used wasnt the original one from factory for my car, i had to adapt the ecu via a vag-com. its only needed if its not your original ecu.
> 
> And im already using c2 42# software


how hard are they to adapt using the vag-com because i just bought the same c2 software for my boosted 2.0 project but it obviously wasn't my original ecu so i have to find out how to do this...


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

02vwgolf said:


> how hard are they to adapt using the vag-com because i just bought the same c2 software for my boosted 2.0 project but it obviously wasn't my original ecu so i have to find out how to do this...


very simple...here are the steps

1. Install the new ECU in the car
[Select]
[17 - Instruments]
[Adaptation - 10]
Leave channel at "00"
[Read]
[Save]

2. [Done, Go Back]
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]
[Exit]

3. Turn ignition OFF for 15 seconds. Start vehicle.


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

videos.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

chasem407 said:


> very simple...here are the steps
> 
> 1. Install the new ECU in the car
> [Select]
> ...


Cool...what about adapting a tb? Is it the same? Kinda new to vagcom also? Bought one for when my build is done but haven played around with it lol


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

chasem407 said:


> very simple...here are the steps
> 
> 1. Install the new ECU in the car
> [Select]
> ...


Thanks chasem this is exactly what i needed... i'll post stuff up when my build is complete


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Rolands76xx said:


> Cool...what about adapting a tb? Is it the same? Kinda new to vagcom also? Bought one for when my build is done but haven played around with it lol


Very simple as well.

Turn the key on but do not start the car.

[Select]
[01 - Engine]
[Measuring Blocks - 08]
Group 098 (Note: Some SIMOS or Marelli ECU's use Group 001 such as ADY & AEE engines)
[Go!]
[Switch to basic settings]
Once you do this you will see the top right display say ADP RUN. The TB adaptation is being done as soon as you switch to basic settings. You will see the values change and hear the TB cycle for the first few seconds then it will stop. Leave it in Basic Settings for about 30 seconds.
[Switch to Meas. Blocks] button and you're all set.

Be sure not to touch the accelerator and make sure the engine is NOT running when you do this!

...this is considering it's an AEG engine thats DBC


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

videos!


----------



## cushman (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm new to this thread but I just spent about an hour going through every inch of it...VIDEOS!!!!!! I need motivation like everyone else with a mkiv 2.0!


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

im missing the dang cable, i gotta clean this room to find it lol


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Bro I was wonderin if u can help me out, since noone has replied to my thread... How do i log knock and timing on vagcom? I wAnna know how the engine is running... I started my car today , thanks for posting the tb adaptation procedure, it really helped ...

Ps. The LRI and 3" exhaust sounds sick, running NA for now till o get my intercooler setup ( opened my wastegate wide open for no boost)


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Rolands76xx said:


> Bro I was wonderin if u can help me out, since noone has replied to my thread... How do i log knock and timing on vagcom? I wAnna know how the engine is running... I started my car today , thanks for posting the tb adaptation procedure, it really helped ...
> 
> Ps. The LRI and 3" exhaust sounds sick, running NA for now till o get my intercooler setup ( opened my wastegate wide open for no boost)


http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/m_blocks/

youll need someone in the car with you. when you getting your software?


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

I wanna say in two weeks or so, gonna go back and check the car again, i think the turbo seals might be gone, so might need to save $ for a new turbo :/ .... And thanks for posting that up


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Rolands76xx said:


> I wanna say in two weeks or so, gonna go back and check the car again, i think the turbo seals might be gone, so might need to save $ for a new turbo :/ .... And thanks for posting that up


dont replace the turbo, just rebuild it...muchhhh cheaper. Thats odd thats it shot already, you just started..anyways the proper way to measure knock is when the car is being driven, not at idle.


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

videos.


----------



## didlewine (Apr 26, 2010)

where did u get ur turbo i need to find a cheaper one and cant


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

bought mine used on here for 300 shipped


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok so I took the car down the block and back, hence I don't have plates yet, and logged knock sensors voltage and a misfire block just in case... But to tell you the truth don't know what I should be looking for when it comes to the knock sensors... The values go up as rpm goes up... Can you gimme a lil rundown on what the numbers should look like.... And I wasn't rough with her since she hasn't broken in yet lol .... Sorry for all the questioning


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Rolands76xx said:


> Ok so I took the car down the block and back, hence I don't have plates yet, and logged knock sensors voltage and a misfire block just in case... But to tell you the truth don't know what I should be looking for when it comes to the knock sensors... The values go up as rpm goes up... Can you gimme a lil rundown on what the numbers should look like.... And I wasn't rough with her since she hasn't broken in yet lol .... Sorry for all the questioning


so are you running boost yet? its all about what the knock is in boost. the knock might jump as high as 10 but it should start coming down to idly 0, but 3 and under is fine.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

chasem407 said:


> so are you running boost yet? its all about what the knock is in boost. the knock might jump as high as 10 but it should start coming down to idly 0, but 3 and under is fine.


 no, .....no boosting yet.... Just did a lil NA run to check on things, make sure everything was running fine... It's my first build so I'm a lil nervous lol.... But the numbers got as high as 4 @ 4k rpm.... With like the gas pedal a 1/4 way down lmao , I'm a va-jay-jay .... But thanks man your really helping me alot:thumbup:


----------



## andwhy81 (Mar 30, 2010)

sovietaced said:


> videos.


please?


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

chasem407 said:


> dont replace the turbo, just rebuild it...muchhhh cheaper. Thats odd thats it shot already, you just started..anyways the proper way to measure knock is when the car is being driven, not at idle.


 Yeah oil is shooting out of the compressor, i installed a .065 oil resistor at the oil inlet to see if it helped and no luck, :banghead:.... Any idra where i can get parts for rebuilding thebturbo or should i get a new one?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Rolands76xx said:


> Yeah oil is shooting out of the compressor, i installed a .065 oil resistor at the oil inlet to see if it helped and no luck, :banghead:.... Any idra where i can get parts for rebuilding thebturbo or should i get a new one?


 i got mine from a reputable ebay dealer. or most people on here get it from these guys http://www.gpopshop.com/rebuildkits.html just call them up and theyll get you what you need. 

dont buy a new one, at the most you can send it to a company to rebuild it for you. 

but doing it yourself is muchhhh cheaper


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

going more indepth with my build this coming weekend. having some head work done with a new valvetrain, head spacer, and rings and bearings. rebuilt the turbo as well. 

more to come


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

btw, videos, just sayin


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

ha.. ya i never got around to it, but with the new setup i might have to since i hope it will pull a lot harder


----------



## slugshot_90 (Aug 3, 2007)

What did it wind up costing you for all the parts


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

slugshot_90 said:


> What did it wind up costing you for all the parts


 can't say exactly since I pieced it together over a 3 month period. I got some good deals on some used things so I would say around ~$1800....thats a shot in the dark. 

To be honest, just be patient and watch for good deals and give yourself a couple months, and you wont even feel the effects of it


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Jun 11, 2009)

Chase did you get your cam issue taken care of yet?


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

MonkeyBusiness said:


> Chase did you get your cam issue taken care of yet?


 yes sirrr, everything is running beautifully. I got the whole head serviced with new valvetrain parts and 270 cam. The one that broke must have been an odd ball, or I did something wrong :screwy: but anyways autotech paid for the things that broke and I got an adjustable cam gear so all is well :thumbup:


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome, I demand pics and a video if possible. And I'm Glad to hear Autotech was understanding about the situation.


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

still waiting on vids


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Sovietaced said:


> still waiting on vids


 LOL this guy 

I will get a video now, I have a camera so no more excuses :wave:


----------



## vdub 2.slow (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey i just got the stage 3 kinetic motorsports turbo kit for my mk4 jetta 2.0 with the head spacer. Did you do a head spacer :banghead: and if so could you please post many more pics to help me out with my build? Thanks


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

vdub 2.slow said:


> Hey i just got the stage 3 kinetic motorsports turbo kit for my mk4 jetta 2.0 with the head spacer. Did you do a head spacer :banghead: and if so could you please post many more pics to help me out with my build? Thanks


sorry bud, i never took pictures for my internal work...I did a head spacer, new piston rings, rod bearings, and arp head studs.

If you plan on doing it yourself, then you need to be familiar with how to take the engine apart and put it back together properly. Just do your research and you should be fine.


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

VIDS!


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

Did i read correctly that you have an AEG and three O2 sensors???


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Jettakid825 said:


> Did i read correctly that you have an AEG and three O2 sensors???


no, I have the 2 oxygen sensors and then the oxygen sensor for my AFR gauge, separate from the car.


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

updates on setup?


----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

Wow sweet motivation! I have a 2001 2.0. I want to build it like this, but I am unexperienced lol. like everyone else, I am totally psyched for the vid... whenever it's posted. ;P


----------



## xtrememv (Oct 28, 2014)

*need help*

i have a 2000 golf 2.0 it was auto i swap for a 5 speed i having trouble how to get the check engine ligth off thanks :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: they tell me that i have to program the euc i have another one froom the donor car thanks


----------



## Coolgeekab (Jan 9, 2015)

if you are still responding to this thread that would be awesome.

I recently picked up a golf with the 2.0 in it partway through a turbo build. Anyways. i was wondering how you routed the coolant lines through the turbo. Basically what line you tapped into and where you went with the return line from the turbo. Thanks!


----------



## vdub 2.slow (Oct 4, 2010)

Coolgeekab said:


> if you are still responding to this thread that would be awesome.
> 
> I recently picked up a golf with the 2.0 in it partway through a turbo build. Anyways. i was wondering how you routed the coolant lines through the turbo. Basically what line you tapped into and where you went with the return line from the turbo. Thanks!



I've had my mk4 8v turbo running for about 5 years as a daily now and I only cool the turbo with oil.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

vdub 2.slow said:


> Hey i just got the stage 3 kinetic motorsports turbo kit for my mk4 jetta 2.0 with the head spacer. Did you do a head spacer :banghead: and if so could you please post many more pics to help me out with my build? Thanks


sorry been away from the site for a while, saw this as the first post, if you need a write up, don't touch it. if your having someone else do labor, don't do it. if I had to take my car to a shop for every little leak or rattled off bolt, that shop would have me killed in my sleep. if you understand the working parts of a car and have maybe even done a timing belt/ h20 pump. you could probably do it. youll learn way more than you thought you knew in the process. headspacer: get a bently manual and the arp studs. youll feel like a stud afterwards. if ya get it right. adjustable cam gear is a good idea with the spacer too, change in hight throws you a few degrees off and you can realign it. sorry. got in the zone there. was looking for someones name, just realized its the wrong thread, (aeg head with avh bottom end, 9:1 spaced running precision 5531, 25 psi) 196xxx miles. turbo since 103xxx. happy wrenching


----------

